# Cured pork belling isn't pink in the middle.



## misfit (Mar 9, 2018)

I cured two pork bellies, i have used prague powder #1 on both. Now when i cured both i used different rubs but both contained kosher salt and brown sugar. One of the bellies came out pink in the middle after i smoked it while the other looks more like a dark jerky color. Both were cured in the fridge for a week. 
I've read that after curing and smoking the pork should be pink in the middle like you see in grocery store bacon. Because my own belly is dark does that pose a risk?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 9, 2018)

I've never cured pork bellies, but I have cured lots of loins, sirloins, chops, and butts.  I often see big color variations in the sirloins and butts after they are cured, including brown. Occasionally I'll see it in loins. The color variations in raw pork vary from white to dark brown, even red in some cases. If you feel confident that you cured the belly correctly, my guess is that it is merely pigment in the pork.  Hopefully one of the big belly curing folks will jump in (now there's an unintended pun!).


----------



## bregent (Mar 9, 2018)

misfit said:


> I cured two pork bellies, i have used prague powder #1 on both. Now when i cured both i used different rubs but both contained kosher salt and brown sugar. One of the bellies came out pink in the middle after i smoked it while the other looks more like a dark jerky color. Both were cured in the fridge for a week.
> I've read that after curing and smoking the pork should be pink in the middle like you see in grocery store bacon. Because my own belly is dark does that pose a risk?



Can you post a picture? What was your procedure and cure/salt rate?


----------



## tropics (Mar 9, 2018)

1 week is not a very long time to cure,did the belly have skin on it? Post what you did an were you got the info for doing it
Richie


----------



## misfit (Mar 9, 2018)

I'll post some pics asap. But the recipe i used for my cure came from this video of Man Cave Meals by John Setzler.

For the pork belly that came out darker i used left over curing mixture from a previous smoke. For the pork belly that came out pink i use Setzlers recipe minus the cloves and allspice.
The ratios for salt is 1/2 cup salt, and 2 tsp curing salt.
I tried both bellies and the darker one was much saltier but tasted delish. Not sure if perhaps i didn't rinse thoroughly enough after curing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is a link to a cure calculator we all use.
Most of us also cure the bellies for 10 days to 2 weeks.
Personally I go 2 weeks.
http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
Al


----------

